#  - 8.7

## dimqakolyada

,       - (   )   2016 .     .        ,          " "    ,    -   ,       ?     ". "      ,    ,      ""   .     ,     ,    .  ,   ?

----------

http://www.ib.ru/wiki/456
http://www.ib.ru/wiki/2740
    .

----------

,   ,    () 
https://yadi.sk/d/UtHxQvEFn8dXE
  () 
https://yadi.sk/d/XDoqmL64n8e3f

----------

